# Oregon RC



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any word from Oregon yet? News would be appreciated.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Anybody out there?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

QUAL results:
1st - #12 Tuffy Freeman Boyett
2nd- #1 Max John Henninger
3rd - #18 Agge John Henninger
4th- #7 Piper Gary Abbott
RJ - #20 Macky Gary Abbott
Jams: #31 Runner Pat Little
#33 Peace Gary Abbott


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open Callbacks to 3rd series: 21 dogs
1,5,6,7,13, 16, 22, 25, 32, 35,36,37,38, 40, 41, 45, 46, 47,48,49,50

Been a long, hot day with lots of Oregon humidity!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Darla's boy Tuffy and owner Freeman on winning Qual. 
Way to go guys!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

11 back to the 4th sries of the Open. It was a text message so no #'s. Casey not back. I guees handle in
first didn't help!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open results:
1st #6 Hoot/ John Henninger
2nd #48 Cruise/ John Henninger
3rd #37 Magic/ Jim Gonia
4th #7 Tacker/ Brooke Vandebrake
RJ #3 Ford/ Jim Gonia
Jams:
#16 Pilot/Brooke Vandebrake
#36 Coal/Brooke Vandebrake
#47 Sweetie/Jim Gonia
#49 Jackie/Kareen Tierney


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Open places and finishers.
Huge congratulations to Kareen the only Amateur to finish.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Good dog hoot


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

That 4th in the Open gave Tacker his FC. Congrats to Brooke Van de Brake and David Hengsteler and to Jim McFarland currently running him in the Amateur.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Callbacks from the water blind in the Amateur (9 dogs):

5,13,15,17,19,29,30,31,32


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Congrats on titling Tacker Judy!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Lee, I didn't have anything to do with Tacker's title. Just reporting what I heard.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Oopps! I was thinking of Trek!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Well Congrats to Brooke anyway!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

How is the Derby going?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby results:
1st- #10 Katie/Mike Tierney
2nd - #7 George/John Henninger
3rd - #14 Lexie/John Henninger
4th - #15 Juice/Freemna Boyett
RJ - #5 Tackle/Jim Gonia
Jams:
#1 Rhett/Jerry Patopea
#9 Tide/Mark Kellogg
#11 Joe/John Henninger
#16 Chica/Ann Rauff


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats to Casey and John on Lexie's 3rd in the Derby!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations on all the Derby places and finifhers


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Judy Myers said:


> That 4th in the Open gave Tacker his FC. Congrats to Brooke Van de Brake and David Hengsteler and to Jim McFarland currently running him in the Amateur.


Congratulations, FC Tacker, Brooke, David and Jim!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks to those who congratulated Tacker. Unfortunately, there was a slight error in point calculation and he still needs 1/2 point. Here's hoping Tacker picks that up quickly. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

